# Foreigner



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

does it bother you to buy foreign Tools...

How I see it I would never purchase a Tape Pro tool cause it is owned foreign, some other stuff also,

Keep buying from some other country and where does your cash go, yes overseas, 

does it make a difference to you...

the way America is about Mexican Illegals, is tools in there also


----------



## dandarius (Mar 9, 2014)

have no problems ordering directly from the american webstores when the norwegian importer of the tools wants 2500$ for 2 flatboxes 1 handle and a pump


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> does it bother you to buy foreign Tools...
> 
> How I see it I would never purchase a Tape Pro tool cause it is owned foreign, some other stuff also,
> 
> ...


The way I look at 'foreigner' in this instance:

One definition for 'foreigner' is given as being "A person outside of one's community". I extend that to include companies - "A company outside of one's community". I don't see Tapepro being outside of the 'drywall community'. So buying their products wouldn't bother me.

There are North American drywall companies that I see as being foreigners - as being outside of the drywall community. Too self serving, too willing to use smoke and mirrors tactics to push their agenda and their products at my expense too much. Those I won't buy from, or will buy from reluctantly, if I can't get around it. Those are the ones I don't want to see my cash going to.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't remember how old I was when Ames invented the Bazooka, but it was before 1972. Ames was the rented version of Tape Tech and in my opinion is the standard of our industry. I buy American every chance I get, and if another version ever gets even close then there may be competition, but for now we all know the best. Tape Tech is made in Livermore, CA where I owned a home for 29 years.

I remember old school guys running fixall through these tools to get something done in one day. We'd send it to Ames and never a word was said about what we'd done. The pump that comes apart was a big deal. It made hot mud clean up way easier.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MrWillys said:


> I can't remember how old I was when Ames invented the Bazooka, but it was before 1972. Ames was the rented version of Tape Tech and in my opinion is the standard of our industry. I buy American every chance I get, and if another version ever gets even close then there may be competition, but for now we all know the best. Tape Tech is made in Livermore, CA where I owned a home for 29 years.
> 
> I remember old school guys running fixall through these tools to get something done in one day. We'd send it to Ames and never a word was said about what we'd done. The pump that comes apart was a big deal. It made hot mud clean up way easier.


Unless things have again changed: TapeTech's CEO was on here awhile ago, and after some squirming from him, we got out of him that their tools were just being Assembled Only in the U.S. - some place not in California. I think he said it was Stone Mountain, Georgia, where their head office also is. The parts were coming from offshore, mostly from China.

I've run TapeTech's stuff, old and new. I'll take some other brands over TT, especially over TT's new.

As for Ames being the rented version of TapeTech, I think it went that after the Ames patents ran out and they couldn't squeeze the $ out of their rentals like they used to, because of such as TapeTech starting to make such tools for sale, Ames bought TapeTech and had them as their retail arm. But would want to double check on that to be sure.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A certain wallboard Manufacture ..In fact The 2nd largest seller of wallboard In the US Is owned by Frenchman . That pisses me off a little bit!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

JustMe said:


> Unless things have again changed: TapeTech's CEO was on here awhile ago, and after some squirming from him, we got out of him that their tools were just being Assembled Only in the U.S. - some place not in California. I think he said it was Stone Mountain, Georgia, where their head office also is. The parts were coming from offshore, mostly from China.
> 
> I've run TapeTech's stuff, old and new. I'll take some other brands over TT, especially over TT's new.
> 
> As for Ames being the rented version of TapeTech, I think it went that after the Ames patents ran out and they couldn't squeeze the $ out of their rentals like they used to, because of such as TapeTech starting to make such tools for sale, Ames bought TapeTech and had them as their retail arm. But would want to double check on that to be sure.


I'm probably wrong, I just remember our Ames stuff having to go to San Carlos, CA, and Tape Tech used to show made in Livermore, CA. I bought a complete set in 07, and I thought they were American. I do know they're identical to Ames. My bazooka said Livermore, ca?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Unless things have again changed: TapeTech's CEO was on here awhile ago, and after some squirming from him, we got out of him that their tools were just being Assembled Only in the U.S. - some place not in California. I think he said it was Stone Mountain, Georgia, where their head office also is. The parts were coming from offshore, mostly from China.
> 
> I've run TapeTech's stuff, old and new. I'll take some other brands over TT, especially over TT's new.
> 
> As for Ames being the rented version of TapeTech, I think it went that after the Ames patents ran out and they couldn't squeeze the $ out of their rentals like they used to, because of such as TapeTech starting to make such tools for sale, Ames bought TapeTech and had them as their retail arm. But would want to double check on that to be sure.


Good point bout China, will not send portions of money there at all, not Australia or anywhere else, be nice if we knew where drywall Tools of certain companies are made, all I know is are you out of a job yet.... keep buying Foreign,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

dandarius said:


> have no problems ordering directly from the american webstores when the norwegian importer of the tools wants 2500$ for 2 flatboxes 1 handle and a pump


so u say you have no tools of country origin....

Heard some complaints down in Au that tools were high priced


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I would love to buy my tools locally BJ but when I can buy great Canadian tools made by Columbia that are sold in America for significantly less, it's a no brainer. 

I've asked my supplier for prices on machine tools many times.
I love watching the flames shoot out of his ears when I walk in with my All-Wall shirt on.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I would love to buy my tools locally BJ but when I can buy great Canadian tools made by Columbia that are sold in America for significantly less, it's a no brainer.
> 
> I've asked my supplier for prices on machine tools many times.
> I love watching the flames shoot out of his ears when I walk in with my All-Wall shirt on.


Thats just greedy, and I see your dilemma, I went through small town price for a bit then I buy in the big city..:yes:

one Town I refuse to purchase from and go to the next town for purchase, or would I overpay for any tool with an Australia Tag on it, I did not fall off the corn truck yesterday

Got so shytty out there ya got reply backs with sidestepping responses, Gimme a break when you dis me like that your feeling to see if I am as dumb as you


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MrWillys said:


> I'm probably wrong, I just remember our Ames stuff having to go to San Carlos, CA, and Tape Tech used to show made in Livermore, CA. I bought a complete set in 07, and I thought they were American. I do know they're identical to Ames. My bazooka said Livermore, ca?


My most recent TT tools - a 10" Power Assist box and a Mudrunner - both say 'Livermore', as well. An older TT box says 'Hayward'. Only 20 miles between the 2. Maybe the older ones were made in Hayward? Or made in Livermore, where you lived, and Hayward is where they were shipped out of?

Maybe that's now changed, and Livermore is now a place they service them, maybe ship them from? Livermore is listed as a 'branch' here: http://start.cortera.com/company/research/k3m5nup3q/tapetech-tool-co-inc/

Regardless, I went back into my old posts - what TT's CEO said on it a couple years ago, and which I replied to. (I was getting a little frustrated with his sidestepping our questions by that time): http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/autom...ars-columbia-tape-tech-2817/index5/#post47983


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> does it bother you to buy foreign Tools...
> 
> How I see it I would never purchase a Tape Pro tool cause it is owned foreign, some other stuff also,
> 
> ...


All my tools r foreign!!:yes:
There is f*ck all made in the UK! So if I didn't buy foreign I would b a hand taper or on the dole!!!
So 2 me its a no brainer,I couldn't give a monkeys ar*e where my cash goes as long as I get the tools that I need!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am getting a feeling that Joe doesn't like Aussies.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> I am getting a feeling that Joe doesn't like Aussies.


More like nobody Gaz!!!:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> All my tools r foreign!!:yes:
> There is f*ck all made in the UK! So if I didn't buy foreign I would b a hand taper or on the dole!!!
> So 2 me its a no brainer,I couldn't give a monkeys ar*e where my cash goes as long as I get the tools that I need!:thumbsup:


Ditto, None made in nz either.

Joe, Quit beating yourself off over the price of tapepro tools. Its all been explained to you why what and how, Now your just :wallbash:

Does make me wonder though, Tapepro blueline same tools, Must be the same supplier yet labelled different.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Ditto, None made in nz either.
> 
> Joe, Quit beating yourself off over the price of tapepro tools. Its all been explained to you why what and how, Now your just :wallbash:
> 
> Does make me wonder though, Tapepro blueline same tools, Must be the same supplier yet labelled different.


Premier tools were the only tools we could buy in the UK as Gyproc was only rental! Gyproc was tape Tech! Lafarge were the people I got them through!
U had 2 go on a course before u could even rent them!:blink:
A weeks course in a little cubical and u were a taper!!
I never did it but a lot of people did and got work after a weeks course!!I was self trained and am still training myself after 23 years!! Its a joke as u can still go on these course's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But at least after a week u have a ticket saying u r a taper!! HAHAHA F*CKING HA!
I have nothing but my reputation that says I am a taper! Some companys wouldn't even look at me!!(Shocking)
Sorry Caz Premier was blueline/Tapepro tools and I have used them all my time! I will put a pic up for Tom of the original Zook!!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

cazna said:


> Ditto, None made in nz either.
> 
> Joe, Quit beating yourself off over the price of tapepro tools. Its all been explained to you why what and how, Now your just :wallbash:
> 
> Does make me wonder though, Tapepro blueline same tools, Must be the same supplier yet labelled different.


My understanding is that TapePro owns Blue Line, and employs some of the former Premiere people. Wall Tools is also located at the same address as Blue Line so they must be owned by the same company.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I am getting a feeling that Joe doesn't like Aussies.


Not so Mr Gaz' I am Union and here we stand tall' we have no prob with Aussies but when compromise comes to jab our economy or employment we brawl legally' f.ck Tape pro as I know my union bros after hearing this will not be impressed' to
see Trim TeX with its Slogo next to tappepro will not win favour with union boys

One Union f'ck scabs


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Guess that makes me a scab! But, I'm working while the local union boys are sitting. Plus, I saw some union work, wasn't impressed.: gunsmilie:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Obama talks a. Mile a. Minute blows trillions and still can't figure out a recession' close the gate on foreigner leaks and drains with loot leaving north America

one Union


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Not that easy chief, the masses in this country like their cheap foreign made stuff. Can't just shut it down, would seriously wreck the economy.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Not that easy chief, the masses in this country like their cheap foreign made stuff. Can't just shut it down, would seriously wreck the economy.


Your kidding right, example japan blows cars into north america, they do not purchase North American cars

Almost loose the North American auto industry:blink:

do u understand Union, it is to protect the industry, health and finance'

Call union office and say we got illegals, they are there and they boot the illegals not now but right freaking now

The only wrecking is allowing foreigners to take more out of us. And welcome to Americas recession,


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I have to buy foreign made tools, but at the end of the day I put $100 profit in their pocket and their tool puts thousands upon thousands in my pocket


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Obama talks a. Mile a. Minute blows trillions and still can't figure out a recession' close the gate on foreigner leaks and drains with loot leaving north America
> 
> one Union


 I thought the unions supported Obummer at the polls.

I voted Republican:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I thought the unions supported Obummer at the polls.
> 
> I voted Republican:whistling2:


OK so they gave him a chance, he did not pan out like the apprentice he showed to be, time 
To blow him out and foreign imports or company owners, next job you get is cause the union protected it' that's why you have a job' look at 2buck grilling Tape tech with china made part' did u get it yet' chikady china


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So does this mean that Columbia is the next ones in your sights? Since they are "foreigners".


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Perhaps where you are, the Union is 'all that'. My personal experience, the Union cares about the Union, not the American worker. 

We did some work on a bus station a while back, the original work, the entire project HAD to be built by Union labor. It went MILLIONS of dollars over budget, and I gotta say, the interior work was 2nd rate at best.

As for foreign companies... It's sad to say but "Made in America" just isn't what it used to be. Japan didn't flood our country with cars! When they first started selling cars here, they took a pounding! But they learned, adapted, and improved their product such that now, they have a superior product. It is not uncommon for a well maintained Toyota to go 300,000+ miles. I take care of my Chevy, and I just don't see it making it to 300,000 miles.

So you can pro Union all you want, I live in something called 'reality' where I need to stretch every dollar I spend. For example, when I'm in the market for a new vehicle, everything else being the same, I'm going to buy the vehicle that will last me the longest. If it's a Japanese company, so be it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> So does this mean that Columbia is the next ones in your sights? Since they are "foreigners".


 We are North American Union, we have a agreement North American

NAFTA


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I will only say this, and let others argue. First, I respect all labor both non union and union, because we're all just trying to make a living.

That said, when I joined the union I had no idea what was happening at 18 years old. I just remember making $25,000 my first year in the late 70's still living at home. I went about my career never really even thinking about the politics of it. In 2002 I had the opportunity to become a full time Apprenticeship instructor. This experience gave me an insight in to union politics. Honestly, it's no different than shop politics. We've all worked for that company that kept a guy even though he really didn't earn his way.

Would I have been better off being non union? No way, not a chance. I was saving $6 an hour in a 401k, in addition to pension credits. I will never fault a guy for working non union to feed his family and make a living. Contractors that are union make more, because they're doing bigger work. Let's face it, unions don't protect anyone in construction, and you can get laid off for any reason, so you still gotta produce, or you're gone.

The comment about cost overruns is not a union problem, but a management problem. If change orders are created for lack of foresight on the Architects part how can union, or non union be to blame? Where I'm from very few, if any non union contractors can qualify for multi million dollar jobs, so they go union.

Feel free to argue, but we all have common ground on this website and should be respectful of each other based on this bond we share.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> We are North American Union, we have a agreement North American
> 
> NAFTA


What union are you in, and where are you?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Perhaps where you are, the Union is 'all that'. My personal experience, the Union cares about the Union, not the American worker.
> 
> We did some work on a bus station a while back, the original work, the entire project HAD to be built by Union labor. It went MILLIONS of dollars over budget, and I gotta say, the interior work was 2nd rate at best.
> 
> ...


Guess u don't understanding union but u have a job cause of them


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> What union are you in, and where are you?


Painters and Allied Trades


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Willys, I have absolutely no problems with any Union. I did work with a fellow who was a member of a local Union, who had to take another job because it was too slow. I asked him if they used the auto tools. He said, no, they're too fast. Around here the Union hangers can only hang 30 sheets per man per day, actually it was less than that. They get done early, they screw off for the rest of the day.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Painters and Allied Trades


That's the same Union the fellow I worked with was/is in.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> That's the same Union the fellow I worked with was/is in.


The aim is for the best for people


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> Willys, I have absolutely no problems with any Union. I did work with a fellow who was a member of a local Union, who had to take another job because it was too slow. I asked him if they used the auto tools. He said, no, they're too fast. Around here the Union hangers can only hang 30 sheets per man per day, actually it was less than that. They get done early, they screw off for the rest of the day.


You really need to think about the depth of your post here. What you're claiming is protectionism which I personally disagree with. On the West coast the union does not do this. I could hire and fire almost at will with the exception of some San Francisco jobs requiring city residents (what a pain). 
So, if you're against protectionism you have to support NAFTA?
It wouldn't surprise me that this may occur in the East, but I think it puts union in a bad light. Unions can provide better quality labor simply because they pay a better wage. FWIW, I've been paid to sit and wait until another craft was done on a rush job, but it drove me nuts.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Painters and Allied Trades


District 16 is what the tapers belonged to where I'm from. Just curious, because some are in the Carpenters like in the Southwest.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> You really need to think about the depth of your post here. What you're claiming is protectionism which I personally disagree with. On the West coast the union does not do this. I could hire and fire almost at will with the exception of some San Francisco jobs requiring city residents (what a pain).
> So, if you're against protectionism you have to support NAFTA?
> It wouldn't surprise me that this may occur in the East, but I think it puts union in a bad light. Unions can provide better quality labor simply because they pay a better wage. FWIW, I've been paid to sit and wait until another craft was done on a rush job, but it drove me nuts.


Not trying to pick a fight, just stating how the Union is in this area, as far as I am aware. I could very well be dead wrong, but I've heard the same from multiple sources.

So, in a nutshell, the way it works out there, is essentially like any other normal job. You show up, do your work, etc etc. Apparently that's not how it goes around here.

Also, in this area, Union finisher belong to Painters and Allied Trades, and Union hangers are in the Carpenters Union.

Like I said above, I'm not anti-union, it has it place for sure. I for one would love to have a 401k and a pension upon retirement. Maybe I need to look by former co-worker up and see what's kicking in the Union around here.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What grinds my gears, is Union guys, bashing non-Union guys, and vice-versa. Not saying it's the case everywhere, but seems like Unions get the work either because they have the man power to throw at it, or, because the Gov't says the job must be done by Union labor. Not because they're the better workers. 

IMO, the 'idea' of the Union differs from the reality of the Union. I don't think the politics that take place with the Unions these days is what the founders of those Unions wanted it to become.

Sorry if I seem to be rambling, I'm tired, was wrestling with a chainsaw all day.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I enjoy being A Hack!:yes: I more than likely will never be able to retire,but that was my choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

The 'safety rules' of some of the unionized guys I've worked beside, and seen working: Nobody moves, nobody gets hurt. 

But the same could be said for some of the non-unionized ones as well. Just not as many.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Your kidding right, example japan blows cars into north america, they do not purchase North American cars
> 
> Almost loose the North American auto industry:blink:
> 
> ...


In your area of the country maybe, but out here a different story. When the Carpenters Union decided to take socal by storm in the early 2000's all the illegals were brought in no questions asked. It is all about market share. 

4/5 in drywall out here are illegal. I've had guys that failed security clearance for teh building get depoted, union membership revoked, only to show up a few months down the road with a new union card.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I thought the unions supported Obummer at the polls.
> 
> I voted Republican:whistling2:


They do still, Unions are out of touch with the working man's values. I hate seeing the mailers election season. I can almost guarantee a union endorsement means I will vote the other candidate


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

My feeling on foreign drywall products...
If it's a better tool I will use it. 

Tapepro has it's pro's/twister handle, ease of skimming bead with boxes etc.
Columbia has it's pro's/smooth bazooka, fatboy 10" box etc.
Tapetech has it's pro's/ someone help me out here?
DM - Haven't used their tools, rebuilding an older zook of theirs, exact same as a TapeTech, but all built in USA

They will copy each others innovations with time, but until then why stick to a certain brand


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Blueline is Tapepro and can hold just as much mud as the fatboy. Tapetech makes the best angleheads,, Correct me if Im wrong but are Northstars the same as Columbia?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

chris said:


> Blueline is Tapepro and can hold just as much mud as the fatboy. Tapetech makes the best angleheads,, Correct me if Im wrong but are Northstars the same as Columbia?


Only reason I prefer a regular style box for skims/butts is.... for the life of me I can not see a way to adjust mud flow on the Tapepro box I have, wide open leaves butts a bit tight for me. If you know how, help me out brother :thumbup:

TapeTech does have nice angle heads, but I haven't seen a difference between any of the brands I've used, all can be dialed in to your preferred sweet spot

*Edit to add- Pretty sure it was TapeTech to first throw a quick release spool on for changing tapes :thumbsup: possibly first to make an easy clean head with gasket as well


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it a Tapepro or Blueline? Is the bladeholder in good shape or is it pretty beat up and old. Ive had to replace the blade holder on my small box ,the newer BLs kick out too much mud. I have to run it on its tightest setting to skim a flat . Check blade and blade holder first


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

It could have to do with that, it's actually a Premier I bought in new condition


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> They do still, Unions are out of touch with the working man's values. I hate seeing the mailers election season. I can almost guarantee a union endorsement means I will vote the other candidate


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> I can't remember how old I was when Ames invented the Bazooka, but it was before 1972. Ames was the rented version of Tape Tech and in my opinion is the standard of our industry. I buy American every chance I get, and if another version ever gets even close then there may be competition, but for now we all know the best. Tape Tech is made in Livermore, CA where I owned a home for 29 years.
> 
> I remember old school guys running fixall through these tools to get something done in one day. We'd send it to Ames and never a word was said about what we'd done. The pump that comes apart was a big deal. It made hot mud clean up way easier.


Link to how the major brands started
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/whos-who-history-drywall-tools-2791/


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> Link to how the major brands started
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/whos-who-history-drywall-tools-2791/


I've read this, and I don't quite get the part of Belmont Manufacturing? I know San Carlos, CA played a big part, and in the beginning they tried to keep it a secret Tape Tech and Ames were together. At the time Ames was a tax write off, and we didn't have to service them so it was the better deal. I remember fire taping when we got slow, and dropped a gun off a scaffold right on its head (ouch). I learned to lay it down after that.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


>


That's funny right there :thumbsup: I know he sure didn't have the UBC endorsement either election cycle


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> That's funny right there :thumbsup: I know he sure didn't have the UBC endorsement either election cycle


Yes, he did, in the 2004 election cycle it was a headline in Carpenter magazine. Ever heard politics makes strange bed fellows?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> I've read this, and I don't quite get the part of Belmont Manufacturing? I know San Carlos, CA played a big part, and in the beginning they tried to keep it a secret Tape Tech and Ames were together. At the time Ames was a tax write off, and we didn't have to service them so it was the better deal. I remember fire taping when we got slow, and dropped a gun off a scaffold right on its head (ouch). I learned to lay it down after that.


Pretty much the Ames brothers sold their interest in their company Belmont and moved on to start Premier . The purchasing company got greedier and greedier, buying out competition to keep their monopoly and keep prices artificially high. 

This is why Ames/TapeTech has a bad reputation for some. Try purchasing repair parts for TapeTech at an Ames retail and you'll see some of the lunacy


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I just ordered a pocket sharpening stone on e-bay, it's coming from China. $1.79 TMD


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Yes, he did, in the 2004 election cycle it was a headline in Carpenter magazine. Ever heard politics makes strange bed fellows?


I stand corrected about 2004, I do remember the Carpenters for Gore stickers in 2000, so I guess Pres McCarron and Pres Bush got cozy after 4 years. You are double right on your last statement.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> I stand corrected about 2004, I do remember the Carpenters for Gore stickers in 2000, so I guess Pres McCarron and Pres Bush got cozy after 4 years. You are double right on your last statement.


It's a long story, but I'll admit to this: While teaching apprenticeship I started attending union meetings. In 2010 I went to Las Vegas for delegates training. You get to meet Doug McCarron. He has a potty mouth which kind of turned me off. I expected more from an individual in his position.

Story goes: Karl Rove called McCarron to do a photo op together which I think is the picture I posted. Carpenters International supported him, but my district council did not. After Katrina republicans tried to repeal Davis Bacon (prevailing wage laws) for the rebuild of New Orleans. McCarron called Bush and got this stopped. I think it was a good win for both. 

I always liked Bush even if I didn't always agree with everything, and just finished the Robert Gates book today who speaks highly of both Bush, and Obama. I've just kinda figured better them than me!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> It's a long story, but I'll admit to this: While teaching apprenticeship I started attending union meetings. In 2010 I went to Las Vegas for delegates training. You get to meet Doug McCarron. He has a potty mouth which kind of turned me off. I expected more from an individual in his position.
> 
> Story goes: Karl Rove called McCarron to do a photo op together which I think is the picture I posted. Carpenters International supported him, but my district council did not. After Katrina republicans tried to repeal Davis Bacon (prevailing wage laws) for the rebuild of New Orleans. McCarron called Bush and got this stopped. I think it was a good win for both.
> 
> I always liked Bush even if I didn't always agree with everything, and just finished the Robert Gates book today who speaks highly of both Bush, and Obama. I've just kinda figured better them than me!


Yessir, both McCarrons leave a little to be desired. His brother Mike is/was president of our southwest local, until their personal squabble with each other brought to light some of their illegal activities this past year


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yessir, both McCarrons leave a little to be desired. His brother Mike is/was president of our southwest local, until their personal squabble with each other brought to light some of their illegal activities this past year


Is this what you're talking about?

http://www.standwithmike.org/the-charges.html

I watched a similar action in my district. They did it to a guy running against our executive officer. What a bunch of hooey.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep, that is it. Not a good situation.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yep, that is it. Not a good situation.


Our executive officer doesn't make 200k. I read through that, and honestly it is kind of a witch hunt. They should have cut some costs like we did. We still had some losses, but nothing like 40 million. They all shift money from training trusts though. They cut benefits for members to keep as much overhead as possible.


----------

